# Muslim Posters Eid/Post Ramadan Meet Up!



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Salams Everyone,

This is a poll to figure when we would all be free to meet after Eid/Ramadan.

If anyone has any problems about a certain date etc, please send me a PM and we can hopefully arrange things so that we can all meet each other, inshallah.

Lots of love  

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Salam Snowbelle & others! 

Fab idea thanks for doing this. Would love to catch up! I cant make it on the saturdays 11th (although i can do saturday PM) & 18th but sunday would be fab! 

Love to all. 

xxx


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Salam


Yipeeee  
I can meet up anytime in Oct except 11/10/08 inshAllah.


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

salaams

I voted for 11th Oct but I can also do the 12th.

Can't do the 18th or 19th.

Any other date is prob ok with me just need notice.

lets have lunch and a chin wag!! 

xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Salaam All,

Brilliant idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Would love to meet u all especially the new comers.I can do any dates as long as they don't clash with my dates withe ARGC  

Love,

Soni


----------

